# SSG Anthony D. Davis - 1/75th Ranger Reg.



## Ravage (Jan 7, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/January/090107-02.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Jan. 7, 2008) — An Army Ranger serving with 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment died Jan. 6 while conducting combat operations in Northern Iraq.

Staff Sgt. Anthony D. Davis, 29, was killed during a direct-fire engagement by a heavily armed enemy combatant.  The enemy combatant was subsequently killed when he engaged the assault force.  No other Rangers were injured.

“Staff Sergeant Davis leaves behind a legacy in the countless Rangers who he has trained, influenced and befriended through numerous years of service and multiple deployments with this Regiment,” said Col. Richard D. Clarke, 75th Ranger Regiment commander.

“Today our Nation mourns the loss of Staff Sergeant Anthony Davis,” said Lt. Col. Brian Mennes, 1st Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment commander. “A man who selflessly chose to serve his country during this tumultuous period in our nation’s history in a manner that is both honorable and respected. Staff Sergeant Davis died defending his nation fighting alongside his buddies, leaving behind hundreds of Rangers who called him their friend.”

Davis was in his sixth deployment in support of the War on Terror with three previous deployments to Iraq and two to Afghanistan.

A native of Daytona Beach, Fla., Davis initially entered the Army on Oct. 10, 2000 was assigned to Company C, 1st Bn., at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga., July 3, 2001.  He served as a fire team leader with Co. C and a team leader with Headquarters and Headquarters Company.

He earned his Ranger Tab when he completed U.S. Army Ranger Course at Fort Benning, 2002.
Davis is survived by his mother, Ellen Davis of Fayetteville, N.C.; his stepfather, Nelson Buckwald of Florida; sister, Staff Sgt. Nakischa Davis, Fayetteville, N.C.; and, niece, Ariana also of Fayetteville. 

For bio, click here.


----------



## vicat777 (Jan 7, 2009)

RIP!


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 7, 2009)

RIP Ranger Davis. My thoughts and prayers out to the men he served with, and to his family and friends back at home.

RLTW.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 7, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Ranger...we won't forget your sacrifice.


----------



## tova (Jan 7, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 0699 (Jan 7, 2009)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2009)

Blue Skies, Ranger.


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 7, 2009)

RIP brother.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Rest in peace SSG Davis.  Your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## lancero (Jan 15, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jan 15, 2009)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 22, 2009)

Borrowed.



> "A RANGER DIED TODAY"
> 
> He was getting old and grouchy
> and his hair was falling fast,
> ...



RIP Ranger Davis. You will be missed....


----------



## n Awe of Y'all (Jan 22, 2009)

RIP  God Bless


----------



## GunnyMack (Feb 8, 2009)

*R.I.P. Warrior*

May God continue watching over you and your family. I thank you for your service to our Army and Country.

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------



## 1/75thBatboy (May 13, 2009)

SSG Davis, I never got the chance to say goodbye when I ETs'd and just finding out that you are gone is a horrible, tragic thought. I was blessed to have worked alongside some of the best men the SOF could train and we all came back after each rotation. But, for the first time, I've lost sometime who was close to me in this war.  Before you, 1/75 hadn't lost a ranger since Takur Ghar in '02 and those three guys where our "AIRBORNE RANGERS IN SKY".  Now you are my Airborne Ranger in the Sky and it won't be the same when I go back to Savannah to visit the guys.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (May 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace Brave Soldier


----------



## x SF med (May 14, 2009)

RIP SSG, blue skies.


----------

